# [Opinion] Gentoo aurai t-elle besoin de rajeunir???

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour à tous,

Je teste beaucoup de distributions pour toujours être pleinement satisfait de mon système Linux. J'ai donc testé il y a quelques jours ArchLinux sur mon Inspiron 1525. Je ne rentrerai pas dans les détails sur cette distributions ce n'est pas le but ici, mais je trouve leur système de devel très intéressent. 

Une partie gérée par des devels de confiance qui gère les dépôts officiels, et une partie communauté AUR. Et c'est la que je me dis que Gentoo se fait vieille. Ne serai t-il pas intéressent de repenser le système de soumissions d'Ebuild.

On pourrai alors imaginer:

Portage toujours géré par les devs qui le gère très bien d'ailleurs. Et une partie communauté ou tous le monde pourrai soumettre facilement ses ebuilds, et laisser bien sur le choix au devs de les commit ou non sur le CVS. Aller faire un tour sur AUR (http://aur.archlinux.org/), le système est bien pensé et bien organiser pour envoyer ses contributions facilement sans passer par un BugZilla (on ce pert la dedans). On peut même trouver les sources ici: http://projects.archlinux.org/?p=aur.git;a=summary

De plus ce système de devel est sans aucun doute le succès de cette distribution, attire beaucoup de devs en herbe car l'on se sens utile tous de suite  :Very Happy:  Après il est vrai qu'il faut aussi une bonne équipe de devs officiels derrière, mais ça Gentoo la déjà  :Very Happy:  A Réfléchir je pense.

Laissons place à vos commentaires  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Fais une recherche "Archlinux" et tu retrouveras les 2-3 sujets "bye bye Gentoo, j'me casse définitivement sur Arch !". Et les gars sont sur ... Gentoo ... actuellement  :Laughing: 

----------

## MasterPrenium

C'est vrai que cette idée de AUR est pas mal, j'ai testé arch, et je suis resté sur gentoo  :Smile: .

Mais comme je l'ai déjà dis dans un autre post, il est temps de faire du "rangement" pour gentoo et d'améliorer certaines choses :

- Supprimer tous les articles périmés du wiki ou les mettre à jour

- Eviter d'avoir 36 articles (style how to) pour le même sujet sachant que seulement 1 fonctionne

- Proposer un système de dépos d'ebuild facile style AUR de ArchLinux ( genre pourquoi pas, si on ajoute un overlay sur layman qu'on puisse avoir accès à  tous les ebuilds proposés par les autres gentooistes)

- Avoir plus rapidement des ebuilds pour les nouvelles versions des softs etc ... genre un nouveau kernel sort, sur gentoo on l'a bien 1 semaine après la sortie ou pour d'autres softs c'est parfois plusieurs mois qu'il faut ( certes on peut les télécharger à la main et les installer, mais çà serait bien de les avoir sur portage très rapidement  :Smile:  )

Ce n'est que mon avis, mais je penses qu'il pourrait etre apprécié de beaucoup de personnes  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

Pour soumettre des ebuilds, il y a le bugzilla et l'overlay/projet sunrise

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Fais une recherche "Archlinux" et tu retrouveras les 2-3 sujets "bye bye Gentoo, j'me casse définitivement sur Arch !". Et les gars sont sur ... Gentoo ... actuellement 

 

Je crois que tout est dit!   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> - Supprimer tous les articles périmés du wiki ou les mettre à jour
> 
> - Eviter d'avoir 36 articles (style how to) pour le même sujet sachant que seulement 1 fonctionne

 

Il n'y a qu'une seule documentation officielle : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ , elle est à jour et tout fonctionne, et pour les parties non traduites (ou pas à jour dans la traduction), vous pouvez participer à l'équipe de traduction francophone, on manque de gens motivés et ayant suffisamment de temps pour cela.  :Wink: 

Et le wiki n'est pas du tout officiel, donc l'organisation de Gentoo n'a rien à voir dedans.

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> - Proposer un système de dépos d'ebuild facile style AUR de ArchLinux ( genre pourquoi pas, si on ajoute un overlay sur layman qu'on puisse avoir accès à  tous les ebuilds proposés par les autres gentooistes)

 

Le bugzilla et les overlays (officiels ou non) sont là pour ça, en particulier Sunrise comme le cite billiob.

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> - Avoir plus rapidement des ebuilds pour les nouvelles versions des softs etc ... genre un nouveau kernel sort, sur gentoo on l'a bien 1 semaine après la sortie ou pour d'autres softs c'est parfois plusieurs mois qu'il faut ( certes on peut les télécharger à la main et les installer, mais çà serait bien de les avoir sur portage très rapidement  )

 

Les développeurs ont une vie en dehors de Gentoo, ils ne vont pas être là pour réagir à la seconde après la sortie d'un soft. Si tu veux y changer quelque chose, tu participes en postant les ebuilds à jour sur le bugzilla (en attendant qq jours avant quand même, des fois que le dev bosse déjà dessus et lui laisser le temps de réagir), ou t'attends patiemment.

Sinon, j'ajouterai que ce fameux dépot AUR n'a pas que du bon, on y trouve parfois des horreurs dans les paquets (qq'un ici citait le cas d'un paquet où l'auteur faisait des cp des fichiers à installer au lieu d'un make install par exemple...), des paquets qui fonctionnent simplement pas et autres... donc non, laisser tout le monde participer n'importe comment et sans contrôle derrière, c'est pas forcément une bonne idée  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Les sources du noyau une semaine après ? tu mélangerais pas les gentoo-sources et les vanilla là ?

Les gentoo-sources sont patchés, donc il faut un certain temps.

Après est-ce que tu parles de la branche stable ou de la branche ~arch ça change aussi.

----------

## Bapt

Archlinux j'ai testé et j'en suis revenu, question dev, ils sont beaucoup très très fermés aussi les devs de Archlinux et très obtus je dirais même très très con pour certains d'entre eux, mais des cons il y en a partout. J'en ai fait l'expérience et j'en suis revenus.

Concernant AUR, il y a de tout et n'importe quoi dedans, des PKGBUILD de  bonne qualité et des PKGBUILD de merde, parmis les trusted users, il y en a plein qui viennent te faire chier, parce que ton pkg est identique a un autre mais tu as fait une version avec beaucoup moins de dep, par contre ils vont rarement faire chier ceux qui ont des pkgbuild tout crades.

Il y a aussi heureusement beaucoup de gens de bonne volonté dans le projet.

Concernant gentoo, il y a le projet sunrise pour ce que tu veux faire, qui plus est en allant parler sur irc avec les dev gentoo gentoo-bugs par exemple tu trouveras facilement des gens pour pousser tes ebuilds si ils sont de bonne qualité et servir de proxy pour toi.

Enfin le bugzilla est assez efficaces pour la proposition de nouveaux ebuilds (n'hésite pas a dire en parallèle sur IRC que tu vas maintenir l'ebuild et que tu cherche juste un committeur pour vérifier et commité) la pluspart des ebuild qui attendent dans le bugzilla le sont car personne ne veux les maintenir.

Le problème de gentoo concerne principalement la communication des possibilités offertes pas gentoo pour les utilisateurs, et une surcomplexification des tests pour devenir dev.

----------

## xhub

Je pense effectivement que gentoo a besoin de rajeunir, mais avant tout ses ... outils. Ceux qui sont abonnés à la ML -dev ont pu voir que les DVCS (git, hg,bzr & Co) font leur petit bout de chemin dans le tête des devs et que je pense que cela permettrait de bien faire sauter quelques points qui rigidifient la structure de Gentoo. Avoir un système de signed-off comme sur git (et peut être d'autres, je n'utilise que celui-ci) peut être très pratique pour les devs "certifient" que le travail est bon, et il me semble que ce système à fait ses preuves sur le kernel. Mais bon pour cela il faut transférer toute la structure de l'arbre portage, et ce n'est pas une mince à faire. Et comme les gens d'infra sont assez occupés en ce moment, bah on attend.

Mais c'est sur que quelque fois c'est rageant d'attendre 3 mois alors qu'on c'est embêter à faire un patch tout propre qui règle le problème et où le dev n'a plus qu'à commit.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et bien moi je suis quand même satisfait, depuis un certains temps les ebuilds arrivent plutôt vite comparé à une certaine période...

Faire les ebuilds je ne trouve pas ça simple (pourtant je connais "un peu" la prog, notamment le script shell...), pas simple dans le sens est ce je m'y prends bien ? faut mettre "emake" , "make" etc.... c'est difficile de savoir quand.

Pour compiler une source, je connais le traditionnel ./configure && make && make install, mais après ce n'est pas vraiment comme ça que procède l'ebuild avec ses fonctions bien à lui qui reste un peu obscure pour moi...

Ah oui, pendant que j'y suis, concernant portage et les overlay, il ya un moyen de faire passer les  ebuilds de portage en priorité sur les overlays ? je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos à ce sujet... (désolé si c'est un peu du HS....)

----------

## gbetous

Je connaissais pas Sunrise, mais je trouve l'initiative excellente ! En effet, c'est qqchose qui manquait à Gentoo.

Ca peut être justement un bon vent de jeunesse sur Gentoo.

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait, la rapidité de Gentoo dépend de ses devs, et vu que beaucoup de devs sont étudiants, Gentoo bouge beaucoup entre octobre et mai ; et est "figé" entre juillet et septembre  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Qu'ils nous "realease" la 2008.0 et là Gentoo va rajeunir.

Bien qu'en mettant un stage 2007.0 et un update world on obtient un système "jeune" ça fait une grosse mise à jour.

Enfin normalement il reste quelques semaines à attendre.

Sinon ce qui me ferais vraiment plaisir serait d'augmenter le nombre de variable USE

Par exemple avoir Xorg sans tout les layout des clavier

----------

## titoucha

Je trouve que pour une distrib maintenue surtout par des volontaires elle est pas mal à jour, pour des programme très à jour j'ai trouvé mon bonheur dans les différents overlays.

Ils pourraient proposer des iso d'installation un peu plus souvent.

En bref je ne trouve pas que la gentoo a pris tant de rides que ça.

----------

## polytan

C'est vrai qu'à part le noyau, ca roule pas trop^mal en ce moment.

Je dis à part le noyau car le dernier stable est un 2.6.24 et le dernier vanilla un 2.6.26 (en rc).

Bous allons bientôt avoir deux versions de décalage, et moi cela m'embête de démasquer des paquets.

Je pense aussi à X.org (7.3) qui met un peu de temps à passer en stable, mais bon, cela ne m'apportera pas grand chose par rapport au X de maintenant.

Dans les distribs qui me donne envie d'être testée, je pense à Fedora et leur volonté de faire en sorte que X démarre en quelques secondes, ça, ça fait baver.

Polytan

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Fedora aussi me botte, y'a pas mal de trucs sympa comme le dictionnaire qui est le même pour tous les programmes ça fait mieux fini que Gentoo.

Mais je sait que Fedora = grosse merde avec les codecs parce que Red Hat flippe sa mère des brevets :/

----------

## polytan

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Mais je sait que Fedora = grosse merde avec les codecs parce que Red Hat flippe sa mère des brevets :/

 

C'est pas qu'ils flippent, juste qu'ils respectent la licence et ne mettent pas des choses en désacord.

Perso, cela ne me choque pas. Libre à l'utilisateur de l'utiliser, ou non.

Polytan

----------

## gbetous

 *polytan wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'à part le noyau, ca roule pas trop^mal en ce moment.

 

Heu... le noyau... moi je vais directement le chercher sur kernel.org...

Il y a un avantage à prendre celui de Gentoo ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Fedora aussi me botte, y'a pas mal de trucs sympa comme le dictionnaire qui est le même pour tous les programmes ça fait mieux fini que Gentoo.
> 
> Mais je sait que Fedora = grosse merde avec les codecs parce que Red Hat flippe sa mère des brevets :/

 

Gentoo est de toutes façons plus proche d'une LFS avec un très bon package manager qu'une distrib bien fini. C'est d'ailleurs le point qui me gêne avec gentoo... (enfin c'est histoire de dire ^^)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Gentoo patche beaucoup les logiciels, je ne voit pas ce qui l'empêche d'être une distrib source et bien fini.

----------

## Temet

Alors c'est marrant, je me posais un peu la même question.

Pour avoir testé Arch pendant 1/2 mois, le verdict est sans appel : vive Gentoo!!!

Là ou je commence à me poser des questions sous Gentoo, c'est quand je lis la liste des features des nouvelles releases de Fedora, OpenSuse et compagnie... et que je constate que Gentoo, bah depuis 2/3 ans, au niveau du système, y a quasiment rien qui a changé.

Perso, je voudrais une Gentoo rajeunie par défaut, c'est à dire que ce ne soit pas à moi de :

- tester un nouveau système d'init, avec 4 chances sur 5 que le dev se casse et qu'il soit abandonné;

- un remplaçant officiel à emerge. J'aime bien emerge, mais beaucoup se plaignent de sa lenteur;

- une compatibilité moins chaotique avec les trucs plus ou moins modernes du style network manager;

- etc.

Voilà... Gentoo garde son IMMENSE avantage par rapport à toutes les autres : portage. Mais ce qu'il y a autour... ça date quand même.

----------

## CryoGen

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Gentoo patche beaucoup les logiciels, je ne voit pas ce qui l'empêche d'être une distrib source et bien fini.

 

Y a rien qui l'en empeche ^^ j'ai pas dit que c'était impossible avec une distrib source   :Shocked:   Seulement ce n'est pas le cas. 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Là ou je commence à me poser des questions sous Gentoo, c'est quand je lis la liste des features des nouvelles releases de Fedora, OpenSuse et compagnie... et que je constate que Gentoo, bah depuis 2/3 ans, au niveau du système, y a quasiment rien qui a changé.
> 
> Perso, je voudrais une Gentoo rajeunie par défaut, c'est à dire que ce ne soit pas à moi de :
> 
> - tester un nouveau système d'init, avec 4 chances sur 5 que le dev se casse et qu'il soit abandonné;
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord  :Smile: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

 *Quote:*   

> - tester un nouveau système d'init, avec 4 chances sur 5 que le dev se casse et qu'il soit abandonné;
> 
> - un remplaçant officiel à emerge. J'aime bien emerge, mais beaucoup se plaignent de sa lenteur;
> 
> - une compatibilité moins chaotique avec les trucs plus ou moins modernes du style network manager;
> ...

 

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, il est vrai que sur nos machines qui sont maintenant assez moderne, il est difficile de mettre un bon système en place se rapprochant d'une finition à la Ubuntu en ce qui concerne les logiciels modernes comme effectivement NetworkManager et autre...

De plus au début du sujet je disais de mettre en place un système comme AUR. Je pense que ceci pourrait augmenter le nombre d'ebuild proposé, mais ceci pourrai fonctionner sous conditions:

- chaque utilisateur inscrit peut uploader ses ebuilds une fois inscrit sur AUR

- que leurs ebuild ne tombe pas dans portage sans qu'un devs ai virifié l'ebuild

- mettre en place un overlays des ebuild uploader pour ceux qui veulent tester.

Je pense que ce système avec un contrôle de version comme GIT (d'ailleurs il y a beaucoup de scripts de migration CVS > GIT), donnerai un certains coup de pouce a Gentoo. Et peut-être mettre en pace une équipe dédiés pour les releases...

Maintenant il est vrai que pour tous ça, les devs Gentoo restent assez fermés, et que pour rentrer dans leurs équipes lorsque l'on a de bonnes idées de faire avancer less choses, en principe parce que l'on aime notre Gentoo, il faut y aller  :Razz:  C'est d'ailleurs très dommage je trouve mais bon... On ai au moins libre de lancer de beau fils de discussion comme celui-ci :p

----------

## xaviermiller

Tout ce que tu mentionnes existe et est déjà rapporté dans ce sujet :

- bugs.gentoo.org

- overlays

- irc

 :Wink: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tout ce que tu mentionnes existe et est déjà rapporté dans ce sujet :
> 
> - bugs.gentoo.org
> 
> 

 

Bugzilla est un bon moyen de rapporter les bugs c'est vrai, pour ce qui ai d'uploader ces ebuild un peu moins.

Overlay: bien aussi mais comme tous Gentoo pour rentrer c'est dur :p

----------

## thelinuxfr

Voici un petit schéma primaire au cas ou :p

http://thelinux.free.fr/AUR.pdf

Et en ce qui concerne GIT. L'import d'une source CVS ce fait avec la simple commande git-cvsimport, donc bon ba :p

----------

## billiob

Ce que tu proposes me semble vraiment correspondre au projet sunrise.

Il utilise svn.

----------

## nonas

Encore faut-il que les bugs sur bgo soient corrigés.

[ma_vie]Ayant marre de me loguer en init 3, j'ai décidé de réessayer xdm, je ~arch le paquet, j'emerge et là je vois une nouvelle entrée à la racine (@@destdir@@) en rapport avec xdm. J'me dis que c'est un petit bug pas bien méchant, je vais voir sur bgo si il est pas déjà signalé : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213073 bug ouvert le 11 mars !! et un correctif existe, je doute que ça prenne plus de 5 minutes de changer l'ebuild dans l'arbre de portage mais non  :Sad: 

(bon après j'ai viré xdm quand même c'est une uzine à gaz à configurer)[/mav_vie]

Personnellement, j'ai toujours été content de Gentoo, je me faisais pas de soucis, openrc arrive, ça bouge encore un peu et les paquets que j'utilise sont toujours bien mis à jour (j'utilise de plus aucun overlay).

Mais quand je vois des petits détails comme ça, je me pose des questions quand même.  :Sad: 

----------

## struddel

[HS]

Tu peux installer slim qui est relativement léger à configurer par rapport à xdm, c'est celui que j'utilisais avant, mais au final je préfère démarrer en init3 et faire startx quand ça me chante

[/HS]

----------

